

Show HN: PyNeural – simple but fast neural network library for Python - tburmeister
https://github.com/tburmeister/pyneural

======
tburmeister
I posted this earlier on datatau, but thought I would try a larger audience as
well. This is a project I've been working on in my spare time, mostly as a
learning exercise for myself. I've been using it with some success on the
Kaggle digit recognizer challenge, and from what I can gather from reading the
Kaggle forums and some preliminary tests on my own, the performance is pretty
good compared to OpenCV and code that other people are writing on their own.
Anyway, I would love to get feedback on the code and I thought others might
find it fun or useful to play around with.

